# 3 Jaw Scroll chucks - which one would you get?



## teledan (Feb 14, 2019)

I currently only have one chuck for my Craftsman 6" lathe, a 4 jaw independent chuck. It works great and I can really dial stuff in close. However, for a lot of projects I don't need that type of precision and I would rather be able to quickly mount the workpiece in the chuck. For that reason, i am thinking about getting a 3 jaw for that type of work (not replacing my 4 jaw though). So with that said, should I get one of these Shars ones:









						4" 3Jaw Self Centering Lathe Chuck TIR Certificate+1-10 TPI Thread Back Plate L[  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4" 3Jaw Self Centering Lathe Chuck TIR Certificate+1-10 TPI Thread Back Plate L[ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Or should I spend a bit more to get a used original one? I wouldn't mind spending the extra money for an original one if it is worth it. I don't really like how deep/thick the shars ones are compared to the original chucks. I wouldn't really want to spend more than about $200, so I guess my main question is, if you had $200 to spend on a 3 jaw scroll chuck, what would you get?


----------



## ddickey (Feb 14, 2019)

What do you mean by "used original one"?


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 14, 2019)

A Buck Chuck off E bay


----------



## ddickey (Feb 14, 2019)

There's a NOS TOS for $200 on eBay. 80mm though. Also a couple Bisons.


----------



## teledan (Feb 14, 2019)

ddickey said:


> What do you mean by "used original one"?



I think that would be part no 101.214071. Like this one:









						ORIGINAL ATLAS CRAFTSMAN 6 INCH LATHE 3 JAW SELF CENTERING CHUCK+KEY+JAWS 1-10  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL ATLAS CRAFTSMAN 6 INCH LATHE 3 JAW SELF CENTERING CHUCK+KEY+JAWS 1-10 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				






4ssss said:


> A Buck Chuck off E bay



A Buck Adjust-Tru?


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 14, 2019)

A Buck Adjust-Tru?
[/QUOTE]

That is correct.  Best chuck made.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 14, 2019)

What size do you want? 4" or 6"?


----------



## teledan (Feb 14, 2019)

Probably 4" since my lathe has a 6" swing.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 14, 2019)

4ssss said:


> A Buck Adjust-Tru?



That is correct.  Best chuck made.
[/QUOTE]

A 6" Buck adjust-tru chuck came with the lathe i purchased and my first impression was not good!  I thought it was just an old worn-out piece of junk until someone on here told me what it actually was and how to properly use it and i couldn't be happier.  You get 4 jaw performance with 3 jaw ease of use.


----------



## teledan (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah I have heard great things about them. Anyone running one on their 6” Atlas/Craftsman lathe? It looks like I should be looking for a model 1434, does anyone sell an adapter plate for this model that would fit my 1”-10tpi spindle?


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 15, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> That is correct.  Best chuck made.



A 6" Buck adjust-tru chuck came with the lathe i purchased and my first impression was not good!  I thought it was just an old worn-out piece of junk until someone on here told me what it actually was and how to properly use it and i couldn't be happier.  You get 4 jaw performance with 3 jaw ease of use.
[/QUOTE]

Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 15, 2019)

A 6" chuck is too large for a 618 or 101.21400.  The largest practical size is 5" and 4" is probably safer and more practical.  I don't know whether or not Buck or Pratt-Bernerd made a 4".


----------



## Cooter Brown (Feb 15, 2019)

Get a chuck like this... Where the jaws flip with screws, I prefer these style chucks...











						6" 3 Jaw K11-160 Lathe Chuck Self Centering Reversible Plain Back 160mm US for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6" 3 Jaw K11-160 Lathe Chuck Self Centering Reversible Plain Back 160mm US at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 15, 2019)

I agree but again, that is a 6" chuck, too large for a 6" lathe.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 15, 2019)

80mm to small?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 15, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> A 6" chuck is too large for a 618 or 101.21400.  The largest practical size is 5" and 4" is probably safer and more practical.  I don't know whether or not Buck or Pratt-Bernerd made a 4".


Not sure if what i looked at were all Buck or if they were even adjustable or not but i just did a quick Google search and spotted a few 5" as well as a few 4" adjust-tru chucks listed but the prices were all pretty expensive!


----------



## Cooter Brown (Feb 19, 2019)

BISON 5" THREE-JAW LATHE CHUCK w/ 1-1/2"-8 THREADED MOUNT - #PUTr-M5ZD
					

BISON 5" THREE-JAW LATHE CHUCK w/ 1-1/2"-8 THREADED MOUNT - #PUTr-M5ZD in Business & Industrial, CNC, Metalworking & Manufacturing, Workholding & Toolholding, Workholding, Other Workholding | eBay



					www.ebay.com


----------



## teledan (Feb 19, 2019)

Yeah it looks like the Buck 1434 Adjust-Tru would be the one I want. It is a 4" 3 jaw. This is the one I've got my eye on right now:









						Buck 4" 3 Jaw Adjust Tru Chuck No. 1434 Hardinge 5c Shank Grinder Lathe for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Buck 4" 3 Jaw Adjust Tru Chuck No. 1434 Hardinge 5c Shank Grinder Lathe at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




But I would need to figure out a backing plate that would fit onto my spindle.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Feb 19, 2019)

teledan said:


> But I would need to figure out a backing plate that would fit onto my spindle.



I'm pretty sure the craftsman 6" lathes have a threaded 1/2"-20 TPI spindle so you should be able to make backplate for it very easily.... Just cut the threads in the center hole first then thread it on the spindle and cut the face to fit the chuck...


----------



## teledan (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks, I was thinking along the same lines. Although my lathe has a 1”-10tpi spindle.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Maybe this might work for you! 









						4" CHUCK BUCK MODEL 1434 3 JAW BACK PLATE TO SHERLINE ROTARY TABLE MILL LATHE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4" CHUCK BUCK MODEL 1434 3 JAW BACK PLATE TO SHERLINE ROTARY TABLE MILL LATHE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cooter Brown (Feb 19, 2019)

teledan said:


> Thanks, I was thinking along the same lines. Although my lathe has a 1”-10tpi spindle.



Wow I have a Craftsman 6" with a 1/2"-20..... I didn't know there where bigger ones out there...


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 20, 2019)

The Craftsman 6" lathes with the 1/2-24 and 1/2"-20 spindle nose threads were made by AA, not Atlas, and are sometimes referred to as 109's, since all of the model numbers begin with 109-.  The 6" lathes that Atlas built for Sears (model numbers beginning with 101) are the 101.07300 with 3/4"-16, 101.07301 with 1"-8, and 101.21400 and 101.21200 with 1"-10.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Feb 20, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> The Craftsman 6" lathes with the 1/2-24 and 1/2"-20 spindle nose threads were made by AA, not Atlas, and are sometimes referred to as 109's,



Who is AA?


----------



## teledan (Feb 20, 2019)

This might give you more info on Craftsman/AA lathes:





__





						Craftsman Lathes
					

History and development of the Craftsman, Dunlap and AA Lathes and other machine tools



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## teledan (Feb 20, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Maybe this might work for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I saw that one as well. If that hole through the backing plate isn't too big I may be able to thread that to 1"-10.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 20, 2019)

teledan said:


> Thanks, I saw that one as well. If that hole through the backing plate isn't too big I may be able to thread that to 1"-10.



Sherline uses a 3/4-16 spindle, so you would probably have enough there to open it up and thread to 1". Don't know how long the spindle is on the Atlas though, length to the register could potentially be an issue. The Sherlines only need about 1/2" of depth.


----------



## phubbman (Feb 20, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> Sherline uses a 3/4-16 spindle, so you would probably have enough there to open it up and thread to 1". Don't know how long the spindle is on the Atlas though, length to the register could potentially be an issue. The Sherlines only need about 1/2" of depth.



If it's the Atlas made Craftsman 6" lathe (model 101.07301) the spindle is probably 1" x 8tpi, not the 1"x 10tpi that Atlas used on its 6" lathes.  If it's the 1"x 8tpi, the best bang for your buck will be a Taig 3-1/4" chuck that they have *on clearance for $20*.  They custom made a batch of their typical chucks (for this lathe i think) with this threading and got stuck with them, hence the fire sale price.    I have two of them, (a 3 jaw scrolling chuck and a 4 jaw scrolling chuck).  They are a bit smaller than the 4" chuck typical to these lathes, but they are excellent quality and work quite well.  They come with reversible aluminum soft jaws that bolt to the jaw slides.  They grip well, won't mar your work, and can be easily centered or modified for specific work.  For what it's worth, they are US made.  

Here's the link - http://www.taigtools.com/accessories.html
part numbers are 1150ATLA and 1160ATLA.

It's a great little company.  I have one of their milling machines - quality is excellent.  I have no affiliation with them, just a happy repeat customer, and they have a smokin good deal that might suit your needs.

As an aside, i'd hesitate to put a 5" chuck on my 6" C-man / Atlas lathe.  It's more heft than the machine was designed around, and there isn't much room for the jaws to extend beyond the outer edge of the chuck.  Because of this, you'll probably have about the same capacity with the 5" chuck as you would with the 4" jaw chuck, and spend a good deal more in the process.

Good luck with it all.

paulh


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 20, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> Who is AA?


AA is short for The Double A Company, of Manchester, MI.  At one time they belonged to Brown & Sharpe.  The Sears contractor code for them was 109.  In the late 1930's through late 1950's, they made wood lathes and inexpensive metal lathes for Sears.  The Lathes.UK site has quite a bit of information on those machines.  There are a few mostly date errors in the write-up and one sentence erroneously implies that Atlas didn't sell their own machines direct, which isn't true.  But there is a lot of valid information there.


----------



## teledan (Feb 21, 2019)

phubbman said:


> If it's the Atlas made Craftsman 6" lathe (model 101.07301) the spindle is probably 1" x 8tpi, not the 1"x 10tpi that Atlas used on its 6" lathes.  If it's the 1"x 8tpi, the best bang for your buck will be a Taig 3-1/4" chuck that they have *on clearance for $20*.  They custom made a batch of their typical chucks (for this lathe i think) with this threading and got stuck with them, hence the fire sale price.    I have two of them, (a 3 jaw scrolling chuck and a 4 jaw scrolling chuck).  They are a bit smaller than the 4" chuck typical to these lathes, but they are excellent quality and work quite well.  They come with reversible aluminum soft jaws that bolt to the jaw slides.  They grip well, won't mar your work, and can be easily centered or modified for specific work.  For what it's worth, they are US made.
> 
> Here's the link - http://www.taigtools.com/accessories.html
> part numbers are 1150ATLA and 1160ATLA.
> ...



Thanks, mine is actually a 101.21400 with the tapered spindle bearings and a 1"-10tpi spindle nose. That chuck looks like a great deal though, wish they would have done the 1"-10tpi instead! I am definitely leaning towards a 4" rather than a 5". 

Thanks!


----------

